# Lettland



## richard (7. November 2006)

*Angeln in Lettland*

Hallo Boardies!

Wer von Euch hat bereits fischereiliche Erfahrung in Lettland gemacht? Für alle Infos sehr dankbar

Ritschie
#h


----------



## richard (17. November 2006)

*AW: Lettland*

War tatsächlich noch niemand in Lettland/Baltikum fischen? Weder zur See, noch am See, noch am Fluss? Wenn doch, bitte um ein paar Infos. Würde mir sehr helfen.

Ritschie


----------



## richard (4. April 2007)

*AW: Lettland*

nach oben schieb


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. April 2007)

*AW: Lettland*

Gucken auch hier mit Baltikum |wavey:


----------



## richard (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lettland*

War jemand von Euch letztes Jahr, sprich 2007, in Lettland fischen und hat Erfahrungen gesammelt?  

lg
Richard


----------



## gufipanscher (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lettland*

Machst du deinen Aufenthalt in Lettland von den Boardies Erfahrungen abhängig, oder warst jetzt schon oben?

Kann dir leider angeltechnisch zu Lettland nix sagen, war nur mal for sightseeing dort. 
Dafür kann ich dir Erfahrungsberichte aus Finnland liefern, falls dir das was hilft. War dort an der Seenplatte um Savonlinna unterwegs.


----------



## richard (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Lettland*

Servus gufipanscher!

Ich war schon einige Male in Lettland, vor allem im Bereich zwischen der Hauptstadt Riga und dem an der westlettischen Ostseeküste gelegenen Liepaja. Wie gesagt zum Fischen bin ich nicht gekommen. Habe aber von der Straße die Flüsse Lilupe und Venta, wie auch kleinere Flüsse gesehen; sind noch sehr Natur belassen mit ausgeprägten Schilfgürteln. Im Sommer vor allem in den kleineren Flüssen ein sehr starker Wasserpflanzenbewuchs sichtbar. An den Fischmärkten werden Hecht, Schleien, Brachsen, Rotaugen, Karauschen und Barsche verkauft. 
lg
Richard


----------



## messerfisch (12. März 2008)

*AW: Lettland*

Also wenn es dir weiterhilft und nicht zuspät ist kann ich dir am Montag mehr sagen !!!!Ich fliege morgen zum Lachsangeln dort hin.....nd komme am Montag wieder!!!!!:m


gruß max


----------



## richard (13. März 2008)

*AW: Lettland*

Servus messerfisch!

Ha, Super:q. Bitte lass von Dir hören, wenn Du wieder zurück bist. Ich werde erst in 6 Wochen nach Lettland fahren = Alle Infos kommen rechtzeitig. Da ich aber am Samstag an den Rio Ebro fahre, werde ich Deine Nachrichten, auf die ich mich schon wahnsinnig freue, erst nach Ostern lesen können.

Kräftiges Petri!
Ritschie


----------



## messerfisch (18. März 2008)

*AW: Lettland*

So Wir sind nach Salacgriva gefahren um dort am Salaca zu fischen! Gefangen haben wir in den 3 tagen verhalten wir hatten echt übel Hochwasser! 7 meter über normal.....gefangen hat jeder von uns dreien eine Meerforelle (57cm,55cm,52cm) Lachse waren leider nicht dabei|uhoh:....Problem bei der Sache ist du musst dir die Angelkarten vorbestellen:v!!!Und selbst wenn du sie bestellt hast heißt das noch lange nicht das du si auch bekommst! Es muss nur jem. anders kommen und 5 Lat mehr geben und schon sind deine Kartenweg|krach:|kopfkrat!von der gegend her verpasst du nichts, alles voller müll selbst am mittellauf des flusses! geangelt haben die Einheimischen mit Blinker! Wir haben eine art Dropshot mit seitenarm gemacht um am Grund und länger in der Beißzohne zu bleiben! Ködertechnisch haben wir mit orangen und pinken twistern in ca. 3,5cm größe gefischt!


wenn du noch Fragen haben solltest stell sie einfach!!! Bilder stell ich mal am Wochenende rein!!!!


gruß max:vik:


----------



## richard (25. März 2008)

*AW: Lettland*

Servus! 

Danke für Deinen Bericht und ich freue mich schon auf die Photos! Richard


----------



## messerfisch (13. April 2008)

*AW: Lettland*

Ja sorry das mit den Bilder erwies sich schwieriger als gedacht! Ich gebe mein bestes um noch welche rein zu stellen!!!!



gruß Max:vik:


----------

